# First Foster - Sabelle :)



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well she's here, she's VERY pregnant, and she's young.

No pics yet unfortunately, she's very shy. The intake lady thinks she might be semiferal...my bet is dumped when they figured out she was pregnant. I've got her in a big kennel in our kitten room, and hopefully she'll come around quick.

She can't be much older than 6-7 months, and if she wasn't so close to due they'd have spayed her. She's a very petite and adorable split faced torti.

I'll get pics as soon as I can, ATM she's cowering in the carry kennel and the lighting isn't great...no point showing a black blob, lol.

I'm just glad she's here and I'm SUPER excited for kittens! Best guess is shes a week out, maybe a bit more but maybe less. We'll see


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck! Looking forward to pics. How are your existing four cats reacting to her being in the house?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, I hope everything goes well with the babies! Looking for ward to pictures.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

None of them care. They're used to smelling other cats on me (petsitting), and we've had kitty guests occasionally, so I wasn't worried about it. Muffin and Doran are a bit curious, Doran wants to say hi...but since Sabelles's so stressed and very close to due we're just going to keep them apart.

Once she gives birth they'll be apart entirely anyways, since I think new mums need their privacy.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I snuck a quick pick when I checked on her before bed. Poor little girl is practically bursting with kittens...although you can't tell from the picture.










She's bot a fan of wet food...she scooped her litter onto the plate, lol. We'll get her mind changed soon enough though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww shes cute any idea about the number shes having?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh she is so pretty. Poor baby being a momma so young. So glad she is with you.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh! So exciting to see how her kittens will look, especially with Torties and Calicos! I can't wait! :love2


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have no idea how many. She's definitely a first time mum, so I'm hoping for a smaller managable number for her. Feel free to guess 

I just saw how grumpy she looks in that pic. That's the flash not her actual expression. She looks anxious or scared, no grumpy faces yet.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww she is adorable. 

I had a girl much like her. I think I posted about her long time ago. First time mom, less then 9 months old.. looked like she swallowed a beach ball. She popped out 7 kittens. The poor thing. But turned out to be an excellent mom. didn't lose a one even though she as very under underweight. I had to mix KMR in her wet food to try to keep up with her feeding the babies. 

Lots of luck with the pretty girl!










caan't tell how big your girl is.. so gonna guess .. 5!!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww, poor baby. She looks absolutely miserable--but sweet


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I think we're getting kittens tonight. Im pretty sure Sabelle is going into labor. I'm leaving her alone for a bit, but I'll post an update and pics if she kittens tonight


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a cutie! I say she will have five kittens. Two boys and three girls.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooooo so exciting! Hooe things go well for her!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

No kittens yet, hopefully soon - she's so uncomfortable!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Poor baby!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Still no kittens.

She's been getting braver, which is both good and bad. She's much more comfortable with me, but that means she's not frozen anymore...and shes a bit grumpy. She's got a few swipes in so far, and now I'm wearing gloves for petting. Lol

New setup:









There are good reasons for this expansion. I was hoping more room would make her feel more confident (it's working, she's cruising around exploring as i sit 2 feet away typing), but also if she goes completely feral oncd shes had the kits I'll be able to sho her into one side, block her in and check on the kittens.

The little miss herself, enjoying more room


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh hurry up kittens. Hope she doesn't go feral after the birth


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooooh she's so pretty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Becky, Great Idea with the two crates!!:thumbup: :thumbup:
Mama's a pretty little thing!
Sharon


----------

